# English Bulldogs



## secuono (Mar 11, 2012)

Anyone have them or know about them?
My fiance just bought one, he will pick her up this Friday...
She has a heart on her side, likes to chew and is afraid of big dogs barking, lol.


----------



## marlowmanor (Mar 11, 2012)

My brother has one. She is a quiet, friendly dog, especially compared to the mini schnauzer he has too. I think the only issues with her is being jumpy, but I think they have her trained out of that now. The schnauzer he has is a yappy dog! Your fiance's puppy is very cute!


----------



## TTs Chicks (Mar 11, 2012)

she's pretty!  DH has wanted one for years, but we haven't come across one that we can afford


----------



## secuono (Mar 11, 2012)

TTs Chicks said:
			
		

> she's pretty!  DH has wanted one for years, but we haven't come across one that we can afford


Ditto, he'll be working extra just to pay for her.


----------



## Goatherd (Mar 11, 2012)

Since I've been 21 years old, I have never been without an English Bulldog...Sarah, Lola, Benedict, Winnie (Pooh Bear) and presently, Lloyd.  When anyone asks me about getting one, I tell them every negative aspect of owning a Bulldog, then I tell them of their admirable and wonderful qualities. If they aren't shaken at this point, they might be a candidate for having a Bulldog companion!

Most people get them, obviously, because of their "look."  Their beauty shines from within!  Because of their man-made physical characteristics, there are many, many potential health concerns to consider.  Skin issues, eye problems (entropion, ectropion and cherry eye), hip displasia, breathing/respiratory issues, heat stroke and a plethora of other maladies.  
To keep a Bulldog in good health one needs an ample check book and a vet that understands Bulldogs.

They do best on a grain-free dog food which helps with their weight issues and allergies.  Air conditioning is almost necessary or a very cool home and place for them to escape the heat.  They are not good for active people who want a dog that will keep up with them.  They don't "tie" well and should have a fenced yard to keep them safe.  Drooling and shedding are also something to consider if you are a total clean freak. 

In spite of their physical appearance they are extremely intelligent and very willing to learn obedience training if you take the time to teach them.  They are very obedient once they understand what is expected of them.  They are not slow learners and while some of mine had bathroom issues when I got them, they quickly learned that outside was the place for them to do their business. Three of my dogs went on to get their companion dog title in obedience competition, and two of them were registered as therapy dogs with Therapy Dogs International.

All of mine were/are love bugs except for one.  Benedict, who loved me unconditionally, hated everyone he met.  He was severely abused and neglected and never learned to trust again.  When I got him, he only had hair on his head and neck.  The rest of his body was naked with thickened, dark skin and lesions.  He "picked" me and I do believe that is why we had such a great relationship.  Also, I had him the least amount of time as he had so many medical problems from his breeding as he was from a puppy mill.

What I failed to mention is that all of my Bullies were rescues.  *ALL of them* were once owned by people that thought they were the dog for them.  

I have never regretted for one second having a Bulldog.  I have other dogs that I love just as much, but the Bulldog is the breed that will always have a special place in my heart.

I wish you much luck with your new baby.  She is a cutie!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 11, 2012)

My brother in law has a female. She is very smart, good with my kids, other animals, and is loyal. Some of the problems with the breed, like most other breeds are: some have breathing problems, over bites, cherry eye, and most females have to have c-sections when pregnant. As long as the breeder is one that cares about the breed, I am sure you won't have to worry about much. Hope you guys have fun with your pup.


----------



## secuono (Mar 11, 2012)

She's an active pup, kissed and loved on us right away. Quite mouthy right now, loves to chill under furniture and explore. 
The other we thought about was less into us and more calm/lazy. 
Can I post the breeder's website or no?


----------



## elevan (Mar 12, 2012)

secuono said:
			
		

> Can I post the breeder's website or no?


As long as there is nothing about the website that would violate any of our rules , there's not a problem with posting it.


----------



## porkchop48 (Mar 12, 2012)

Goatherd said:
			
		

> Since I've been 21 years old, I have never been without an English Bulldog...Sarah, Lola, Benedict, Winnie (Pooh Bear) and presently, Lloyd.  When anyone asks me about getting one, I tell them every negative aspect of owning a Bulldog, then I tell them of their admirable and wonderful qualities. If they aren't shaken at this point, they might be a candidate for having a Bulldog companion!
> 
> Most people get them, obviously, because of their "look."  Their beauty shines from within!  Because of their man-made physical characteristics, there are many, many potential health concerns to consider.  Skin issues, eye problems (entropion, ectropion and cherry eye), hip displasia, breathing/respiratory issues, heat stroke and a plethora of other maladies.
> To keep a Bulldog in good health one needs an ample check book and a vet that understands Bulldogs.
> ...


Great post here. Bulldogs are great. I have owned three. 

While I loved almost everything about them I will never own one again.  Nothing will even come close to comparing ot the last one I had named Porkchop. 

And over all awesome dog personaility and intelligence wise. Health wise - a walking train train wreck. 

Skin issues, allergies, one back knee, constant UTIs, the spider bite allergy was a doozy ( $2400 at the vet), but I would not have traded the 7 years I had with that dog for anything. 

Best of luck to you and make sure you find a good vet that knows the breed well. 

Make sure the AC works


----------



## Goatherd (Mar 12, 2012)

> While I loved almost everything about them I will never own one again.


I've said that same thing more than once.  BUT, every time I lose one, another one seems to appear and needs me and the cycle goes on!  Guess I'm a slow learner.


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 12, 2012)

My lil sis has two, and they are raging terrors.  They potty everywhere, chew on everything, WILL NOT walk on a lead, climb all over the furniture, and will steal food right out of your hand, even while you are trying to fight them off.  THey have to be locked in a bedroom so the humans can eat.......that bedroom door is replaced about twice a year because they howl and claw the door during the entire meal.

I dont visit my sisters house that often, lol.

It's not the dogs' fault, they are over indulged, spoiled and have NEVER been disciplined or trained.  She did make a half hearted attempt to train, but her un-neutered male is now three and she cannot do it, he is strong as an OX.  I refuse to train them for her because she doesnt have the backbone to back it up when I am not there.

Bull dogs are bull headed.  It's part of their charm and is not a problem if you teach them young and remain consistent with them.  Expect good behavior from them and demand it when needed and then (and only then) will you get it!

and that puppy is flippin adorable!  Pretty big "awwwwwww" factor, lol.

I love a bulldog, but have never owned one.  My lifestyle just wont work for them.  They'd spend too much time stuck inside all by their self, with only the air conditioning to keep them company while I was outside working.  I have trained a few.......and seriously, lol, they are BULL headed.  Stubborn, defiant, and out right hysterical.  Most of the ones that I worked with had the "please dont be mad, see how cute I am " face down pat.  Makes it hard, ya know?


----------



## Bossroo (Mar 12, 2012)

Many years ago,I have necropsied ( at UCD, Vet. Pathology) a 7 year old National Champion of Canada, Mexico, and the USA Bulldog that had sired well over 200 pups.  Even in death he had the look of a champion.  He had just about every internal genetic abnormality that a single dog could have,except for his exterior conformation such as ...  hydrocephaly, abnormal heart valves, abnormal arteries, malformed liver, cystic kidneys, huge stomach, very short intestines with fistulas, malformed leg /hip joints, etc.. I think that the only reason that he lived that long was the huge amount of $$$$$$$$ that the very wealthy owner paid his Vets. Bodes well for the breed !


----------



## secuono (Mar 12, 2012)

Well, fiance bought her a crate, should be here Wednesday. I bought a heavy duty dog door so all 3 dogs can go out when they want, but the 2 cats wont be able to. Also got her 2 toys, a bed, gentle lead harness[small and larger sizes], a snap on metal bowl for her crate, puppy pads for night time use. And also got 4 hooves, read raw hide shouldn't be given to Bullies, I don't get why, but w/e.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 12, 2012)

secuono said:
			
		

> Well, fiance bought her a crate, should be here Wednesday. I bought a heavy duty dog door so all 3 dogs can go out when they want, but the 2 cats wont be able to. Also got her 2 toys, a bed, gentle lead harness[small and larger sizes], a snap on metal bowl for her crate, puppy pads for night time use. And also got 4 hooves, read raw hide shouldn't be given to Bullies, I don't get why, but w/e.


raw hide just isn't good for bulldogs, it's not good for any dog. The reason is because some dogs get it to a small piece and then just swallow it. Well that either gets stuck in there throat and they choke and die or it gets stuck in there stomach because they can't poop it out, so that means surgery. Be careful with the cow hoofs, my rottie tore it apart and ate some of the pieces that he broke up, and then threw it all up the next day. Big ears are good or big bones. You can get them from a butcher and either feed it to her raw or bake it and when it's cool give it to her. Give her a little bit of chew time and then stick it in the fridge. Too much of it will give her the runs. When she gets older, you can give her a whole raw bone and not have any problems. It's good for her teeth, and gums. It's what we do for our boys.


----------



## secuono (Mar 12, 2012)

I have never had issues with the 85lbs dog nor the 15lbs dog eating and swallowing them near whole. 

I think you guys aren't realizing that wet raw hides turn into mush. It must be a different kind of hide or something. If one gets left outside in the rain, it turns into a soaked, slimy and floppy thing. It's just cow skin, how can it be dangerous? They sell them in 2x2 up to 2x4in sizes. Only reason dogs swallow them is because they get soggy and too small to hold. 

The breeder gives them hooves and I've given them to my dogs w/o issues. The ears and pig feet are the same as hide, just different body part. 

My dogs don't like home grown meat/bones, only store bought they will take interest in. Can anyone explain that??! They rarely got the store stuff, but the chicken, duck, rabbit I grow and give them, they won't even come close to it, even after freezing it or cooking it lightly.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 12, 2012)

secuono said:
			
		

> I have never had issues with the 85lbs dog nor the 15lbs dog eating and swallowing them near whole.
> 
> I think you guys aren't realizing that wet raw hides turn into mush. It must be a different kind of hide or something. If one gets left outside in the rain, it turns into a soaked, slimy and floppy thing. It's just cow skin, how can it be dangerous? They sell them in 2x2 up to 2x4in sizes. Only reason dogs swallow them is because they get soggy and too small to hold.
> 
> ...


Well just so you know, I used to work at a vet clinic, and we had so many come in that needed surgery. They were either in their throats or stomach.
I will never give my dogs bird bones. Once again too small. They get caught in the throat. We had so many of those come in as well. Even had some die because it cut the dogs throat the whole way down. It was sad. The only bones that my dogs get are cow bones. If it's cow bones that you buy them from the store, they like it because it's smoked. Or if you get the ones that are stuffed, then that's why they like it. If you get raw bones from a butcher and bake it, they get the bone marrow inside, and that is really good for them plus they love it. I hope that I haven't offended you, if so sorry. I just know what I found out and got to see at the vet that I worked at. Also from experience of owning dogs sine I was 9.


----------



## secuono (Mar 12, 2012)

You should never give cooked bones of any kind to a dog or cat. It splinters terribly. 

I would think those people fed the bones often, too many in a day/sitting and instead of or to lessen their regular food. Dogs that have little to no control should also not be given hides, cloth, plastic, rubber or other toys that can be chewed apart.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 12, 2012)

secuono said:
			
		

> You should never give cooked bones of any kind to a dog or cat. It splinters terribly.
> 
> I would think those people fed the bones often, too many in a day/sitting and instead of or to lessen their regular food. Dogs that have little to no control should also not be given hides, cloth, plastic, rubber or other toys that can be chewed apart.


I didn't say cooked. You bake, it's the same thing as smoking. Well that wasn't the cases, just so you know. Also, the reason you shouldn't give dogs bird bones, 1 they are too small and 2 they splinter.


----------



## secuono (Mar 12, 2012)

Obviously this will never be resolved, there are strong arguments for each section of the topic. So w/e, my dogs never have issues.
Doesn't matter.

Pics when she comes home Thursday/Friday!!


----------



## marlowmanor (Mar 12, 2012)

Ok. On another note. Is anyone else getting potty training dogs ads when they read this post? A few minutes ago when I was reading it there was even a breeder add for bulldogs on the bottom!  I just thought it was funny.


----------



## secuono (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm getting Criket cell phone ads, haven't been searching them or anything, but there they are...More expensive than I have and they don't even have service in my area.

Usually I see ads from what I've been looking for, like those ads actually help me... Really odd when it's a very random and sometimes not appropriate ad, ugh.


----------



## carolinagirl (Mar 13, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> secuono said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


\

baking is cooking.  It's not smoking.  Smoking involved almost no heat, just smoke.  Baking and cookinv involve heat, which makes bones brittle.  Bones can be fed raw, but never cooked (or baked) because they splinter.  Hooves are not the same as rawhide.  IT's a different material all together.  Rawhide does not disolve....it forms large chunks that can block the gut.  Hooves do not do this.  But also consider where that rawhide and hooves are processed.  My guess is china.  There is no telling what chemicals were used in the making of those products.  It's really best to avoid them all.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 13, 2012)

carolinagirl said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well we bake it to where it's still raw, it's just the bone marrow is easier for them to get out. I know rawhide isn't the same as hooves, never said that. All I was saying is that my dog chewed so much of it one day, the next he was throwing it all up.


----------



## secuono (Mar 14, 2012)

Tomorrow is the big day! We are both leaving work early to go pick her up.


----------



## secuono (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## redtailgal (Mar 15, 2012)

How cute!  And already laying and behaving in an open crate!  

Puppy breath!!!!!


----------



## secuono (Mar 15, 2012)

So far she has met the chickens and ducks, she gives them space so all is well with that so far. She's met the evil killer dog, Chillie, a 15lbs Chihuahua mutt and the big Dober, Kohaku. Dober loves puppies, but as soon as they loose their baby smell, they are too old for him to accept. That's why we have to get pups only. Chillie is a meanie, but so far she's doing well, pup growled at her in a playful way, but it's too soon for that kind of play with the devil dog. Dober wanted to flip her and play, but she's way too stubby and slow moving for it. Chillie was a tough little puppy cookie, so she was able to play with him as she grew up. 

More pics tomorrow!!!


----------



## Goatherd (Mar 16, 2012)

She looks very content.  Good luck!


----------



## secuono (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## secuono (Mar 16, 2012)

We finally settled on a name, Bella! Even though we have a million nicknames for her already.


----------



## marlowmanor (Mar 16, 2012)

secuono said:
			
		

> We finally settled on a name, Bella! Even though we have a million nicknames for her already.


LOL That is what my brother named his English Bulldog too!

ETA: You didn't get her from a place called the Bulldog breeder did you? That is the add that popped up below this topic for me!


----------



## secuono (Mar 16, 2012)

No, got her from a well known lady. We didn't realize she was so well known until we had to stop at a Petco to let her potty and get a leash. Everyone knew where the pup was from before we even said anything.


----------



## secuono (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## secuono (Mar 17, 2012)

I taught Bella to sit tonight!


----------



## Goatherd (Mar 18, 2012)

Good for you!  Sounds like she's a smartie.


----------

